#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ISO Welding Standards requested

## Onoma Epwnymo

Hello dear colleagues. Does any one have the following standards? If so, please send me the download links to the following e-mail: metallourgos@yahoo.gr. Thank you in advance:



ISO 636:2004

ISO 1071:2003

ISO 3834-1:2005

ISO 3834-2:2005

ISO 3834-3:2005

ISO 3834-4:2005

ISO 3581:2003

ISO 4992-1:2006

ISO 4992-2:2006

ISO 5817:2003

ISO 10042:2005

ISO 14174:2004

ISO 15296:2004

ISO 15607:2003

ISO 15609-1:2004

ISO 15609-5:2004

ISO 15610:2003

ISO 15611:2003

ISO 15612:2004

ISO 15614-1:2004

ISO 15614-2:2005

ISO 15614-4:2005

ISO 15614-5:2004

ISO 15614-8:2002

ISO 15614-12:2004

ISO 16834:2006

ISO 17632:2004

ISO 17633:2010

ISO 17634:2004

ISO/TR 17844:2004

ISO/TS 17845:2004

ISO 18273:2004

ISO 18275:2005

ISO/TR 20172:2009

ISO/TR 20173:2009

ISO 18276:2005See More: ISO Welding Standards requested

----------


## Yuri47

Very interesting topic.Please send me to the following e-mail: yuri.morozov@yahoo.com. Thank you in advance

----------


## nithi

i also need above mentioned  welding codes pls  send me the link nithibh@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## Nabilia

Here are a few of them...

ISO 636 2004 TIG Non-alloy And Fine Grain.pdf 0.076 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 3834-1 2005 Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 1 Criteria for the selection of the appropriate level of quality requirements.pdf 2.926 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 3834-2 2005 Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 2 Comprehensive quality requirements.pdf 3.614 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 3834-3 2005 Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 3 Standard quality requirements.pdf 3.225 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 3834-4 2005 Quality requirements for fusion welding of metallic materials - Part 4 Elementary quality requirements.pdf 1.640 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 4992-1 2006 Steel castings - Ultrasonic examination - Part 1 Steel castings for general purposes.pdf 7.003 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

BS EN ISO 5817-2007 Welding - Fusion-welded joints in steel, nickel, titanium and their alloys (beam welding excluded) - Quality levels for imperfections.pdf 7.451 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 5817 1992 Arc-welded joints in steel - Guidance on quality levels for imperfections.pdf 0.378 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 14174 2004 Fluxes For Submerged Arc.pdf 0.415 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 15607 2003 WPS - General Rules.pdf 0.214 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 15609-1 2004 WPS - Arc Welding.pdf 0.286 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 15614 WPS.zip 7.867 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 17632 2004 Cored Wires Non-alloy And Fine Grain.pdf 1.754 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 17634 2004 Cored Wires Creep Resistant.pdf 2.320 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 18275 2005 MMA High Strenght.pdf 2.771 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO TR 20173 2005.pdf 0.391 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Onoma Epwnymo

Dear colleagues,

If you search all the above standards e.g. in "google", please select the following:

1) advanced search

2) exact phrase (= the name of the standard inside ")

3) file type: pdf

4) country: China

I have found a lot of the standards I was looking for by following the above steps.

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear colleagues,
> 
> If you search all the above standards e.g. in "google", please select the following:
> 
> 1) advanced search
> 
> 2) exact phrase (= the name of the standard inside ")
> 
> 3) file type: pdf
> ...



Onoma, if you have found ones that I have not posted, please be a part of this site and uploaded them, you can send private links to me in a personal message if you do not want to keep up with keeping them active, I'll get them reposted.

----------


## BornToSin

there you go:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Noomdevil

sorry !  How to download ??
I can't download.

----------


## ayyazveer

> BS EN ISO 5817-2007 Welding - Fusion-welded joints in steel, nickel, titanium and their alloys (beam welding excluded) - Quality levels for imperfections.pdf 7.451 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...






Dear sir please re-upload

----------


## ehtisham

any one has ISO 12153:2011
Welding consumables -- Tubular cored electrodes for gas shielded and non-gas shielded metal arc welding of nickel and nickel alloys -- Classification

----------


## slabic

Have any reload  ISO 15607 


Thank you in advance
Best regards
Franci

----------


## nanda

plz..  re upload...thanks in advance

See More: ISO Welding Standards requested

----------


## nithi

Dear uploader all are old links and dead kindly upload new server or pls send me Nithi21@live.com. do needfull

----------


## mirko.nola

> Have any reload  ISO 15607 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Best regards
> Franci



Here it is
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## matt1980

Hi, Please can you send me the 15609-1 I need it urgently. Thanks matt@diysecurity.co.za

----------


## einsteinfrank

Guys, I need EN 3834 series. Please share. my email frank.fuertez@yahoo.com.

Thanks

----------


## nanda

Dear,

Links  are  expired/ not  working...  pl,  share  new  link...  Thanks  in  Advance

----------


## ronnyandalas

Dear Nabilia can you please upload this two standard ISO 4992-1 2006 and ISO 4992-2 2006, thank in advance

----------


## mmanous13

I also need EN ISO 14174-2012. In case someone has this, please share it.

----------


## Prova

I need them too, please send to my e-mail signorinin@gmail.com , or reupload. Thanks!

----------


## mamughal

I am looking for ISO 13847 : 2013
If any one have, please upload

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear BornToSin;

Please Upload 

ISO 15609-1 & ISO ISO 15609-2

WITH REGARDS
AKASH

----------


## ayyazveer

> Dear BornToSin;
> 
> Please Upload 
> 
> ISO 15609-1 & ISO ISO 15609-2
> 
> WITH REGARDS
> AKASH




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

